# Birchbox May 2016 Spoilers



## Geek2 (Apr 18, 2016)

Let's talk about Birchbox May boxes. What's everyone choosing for their May add-ons?


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm not getting any but it's interesting to see Keds (or shoes in general) as add-on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Are you adding any of the extras?


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm not adding any of the extras because I'm trying not to buy anything extra.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> The Keds did look interesting but I'm holding off.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 18, 2016)

If they were converse I would have totally went for it!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Apr 18, 2016)

None of them are appealing to me this month. I almost went for the naturals kit, but the $22 price point is the same as in the regular shop, and if I really want it if rather just buy it on its own with free ACE shipping than wait for it to ship with next month's box.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 18, 2016)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> None of them are appealing to me this month. I almost went for the naturals kit, but the $22 price point is the same as in the regular shop, and if I really want it if rather just buy it on its own with free ACE shipping than wait for it to ship with next month's box.


That was what I never understood about the add ons.  They don't come with a discount or anything.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 18, 2016)

I just added on the Tocca body scrub trio.  I was planning on buying these from the BB shop anyway and this just saved me a couple of dollars.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 18, 2016)

I got the printed Keds! They're so cute! I am a little worried about the sizing though. I think I bought a pair a few years ago and they were a little bit big and had to return them. The website says they are true to size though. I guess we'll see!


----------



## bliss10977 (Apr 18, 2016)

Hopefully the pys choices will be released soon. I wasn't very excited about April's offerings so I'm hopeful for May!


----------



## MET (Apr 19, 2016)

Are the add-ons all the same? I can't find the Keds ....


----------



## H_D (Apr 19, 2016)

Can someone please post what the add ons are? I would love to know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Apr 19, 2016)

Do they have a video of sample choice up yet? Isn't it kind of late for them to put it up?


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 19, 2016)

H_D said:


> Can someone please post what the add ons are? I would love to know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


Here are the add-ons from their email but there are more options too:

Keds shoes (solid light blue or print) $45

Tocca mini body scrub set $16

Benefit Beauty Besties Kit $25

Birchbox ingredient conscious kit $22


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 19, 2016)

H_D said:


> Do they have a video of sample choice up yet? Isn't it kind of late for them to put it up?


Have not seen a video yet. Hopefully soon!


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 19, 2016)

Here's pictures of the shoes!


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 19, 2016)

I clicked on that thing about getting early access.  It took me to a page that said April 30 is sample choice day and featured a banner with paint brushes.  That really doesn't tell me much.  The theme is color, paint or art? Or random stock image day at Birchbox web support.


----------



## H_D (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you @@AshJs3 and @@Reija! Kind of pricey for a basic tenny!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Apr 20, 2016)

Man, they're dragging their feet with the damn sample choice this month. Early access day is the 27th, and still no reveals...


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 20, 2016)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Man, they're dragging their feet with the damn sample choice this month. Early access day is the 27th, and still no reveals...


I think early access is 29th this month. @ mentioned above that the sample choice day is 30th this month :/


----------



## mirandamanda (Apr 20, 2016)

In the small print it says Aces automatically qualify (for early access), under the part that says 4/27.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Apr 21, 2016)

I bet (hope) we get sample choice reveals today. I'm planning on cancelling my second box this month, but I'm waiting to see what sample choice is just in case it's something I need .... Which, ha! I have so many samples right now I just need to cancel the second box and keep it canceled, but I've become addicted to picking the curated box on one account and a sample on the other. Sigh.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Apr 21, 2016)

Sample Choice is Finally Revealed!!!

Subscribers can pick from the following (every subscriber will receive a sunscreen):


SuperGoop! Sun Defying Sunscreen Oil with Meadowfoam SPF
Coola Classic Sport Face SPF 50 White Tea Moisturizer
Real Chemistry Luminous 3-Minute Peel For Body
Vita Liberata Fabulous Self-Tanning Gradual Lotion
Featured Box:


----------



## everythingandnothin (Apr 21, 2016)

And here is the link to the video:


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 21, 2016)

yeah! finally! Thank you for posting @@everythingandnothin!!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Apr 21, 2016)

@@Reija You're so welcome!! When I saw the YouTube video, I was like OMGSH FINALLY haha!!


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 21, 2016)

I hate when they put a scent in the curated box. I won't get a curated box with a scent (as I am particular about them and have my favorites--none of which will ever find their way into this box).  And I hate when there really isn't much of a choice in the other 'choices'.  Three of the four are sun products.  And while I can see their usefulness in the box now, I am not in need and would have preferred another option.  Not a fan of the RC face stuff so doubt I would like the body product.

A total miss for me.


----------



## bliss10977 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hmm not sure what to pick this month. The oil looks nice, but it's so tiny that it'd be like one use. I'd imagine the same is true of the real chemistry peel and the Coola. The self tanner looks like it could be a couple of applications.


----------



## bliss10977 (Apr 21, 2016)

ugh double post, not sure why my browser is doing that.

But I'll add that the themed box isn't bad. I bought the Coola setting spray last year, but it's way too sticky for me. Anyone else find that?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 21, 2016)

Hmmmm....my first thought was "I'm going for the spray SPF oil and the self tanner for my two boxes."

Then I was like....I kinda want to choose the featured box though, since it's 6 products = 60 points. 

Now I'm thinking I'll pick the spray oil and the featured box and trade for the self tanner since they tend to throw sample choice items in non sample choice boxes.


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 21, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Hmmmm....my first thought was "I'm going for the spray SPF oil and the self tanner for my two boxes."
> 
> Then I was like....I kinda want to choose the featured box though, since it's 6 products = 60 points.
> 
> Now I'm thinking I'll pick the spray oil and the featured box and trade for the self tanner since they tend to throw sample choice items in non sample choice boxes.


If I get that self tanner, I will put it in our circular swap box.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Here is a picture of the featured box in case someone doesn't want to watch through the video.




Edited to add: would have been great had I scrolled up and seen the picture of the featured box that was already posted. I completely forgot it was there. Wow, my memory needs some improvement and apparently my scrolling skills also.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 21, 2016)

cpl100 said:


> If I get that self tanner, I will put it in our circular swap box.


Aww. It's already gone by me but thank maybe I can get it on the next go-round. Thx!

A friend said she's pick the self tanner for me since she doesn't really care for any of the other choices.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Apr 21, 2016)

Going with the Coola... I've tried the cucumber before and it breaks my face out but I'm hoping the new scent won't. I'm going to the Indy 500 at the end of May and will be in the sun a lot so it's kind of a perfect option for me.


----------



## aaclever (Apr 21, 2016)

well since the featured box has 3 products I have already sampled, its the coola for me! Which I love, because most I'm allergic to most SPFs and coola doesn't bother my poor sensitive skin!


----------



## Erica Sikma (Apr 21, 2016)

Can we skip a month of subscription without losing ACES status? So not excited about May at all. 

(and thank you for posting the choices and featured box here; I can't stand the videos!)


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 21, 2016)

I don't like the Coola spray either and also found it sticky @@bliss10977 . I think I'm going to choose the self tanner. I've tried so many self-tanners and don't really like them but what's one more to try.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

I don't know if you can skip @ . Hope someone knows.


----------



## ViciousT (Apr 21, 2016)

CoonhoundBetty said:


> Can we skip a month of subscription without losing ACES status? So not excited about May at all.
> 
> (and thank you for posting the choices and featured box here; I can't stand the videos!)


I cancelled and re-subbed later and still kept aces...but sometimes BB is wonky


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 21, 2016)

@ I cancelled and resubbed on both of my accounts without losing the Ace status. All you need to do is to earn 500 points each year to keep it and you won't lose your status for a year once becoming Ace.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 21, 2016)

I would love to try the oil too but it's so tiny. I'll probably pick the self tanner. I'm going to cancel my second account none of the options is that much interesting to keep both.


----------



## bliss10977 (Apr 21, 2016)

Reija said:


> I don't like the Coola spray either and also found it sticky @@bliss10977 . I think I'm going to choose the self tanner. I've tried so many self-tanners and don't really like them but what's one more to try.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I don't know if you can skip @ . Hope someone knows.


Glad it's not just me. It never sinks in and the alcohol stings! I was so bummed too because it's such a great idea. I'm bad about reapplying sunscreen mid-day because of my makeup.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 21, 2016)

bliss10977 said:


> Glad it's not just me. It never sinks in and the alcohol stings! I was so bummed too because it's such a great idea. I'm bad about reapplying sunscreen mid-day because of my makeup.


I don't do well with a lot of sunscreens so I either use a foundation or BB cream with sunscreen. I love the Korean BB creams for the subscreen purposes and use them as primers many time. I probably should reapply sunscreen mid day but never do. Shiseido has a great sunscreen powder makeup that I used last summer for touch ups. I do like Clarins sunscreens and they don't seem to irritate my skin with the exception of the makeup primer product with sunscreen. I used to use it but my skin got itchy. Sorry for the off topic.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Apr 21, 2016)

Hmm so I think I'm going to go for the self tanner! I'm PASTY white and usually tanning lotions come out looking patchy and crazy - if Laureli can use it I think I can too! I also like that it's gradual.

It might be a negative for some folks but I'm also pumped every box has an SPF product. That means I'll get a sunscreen guaranteed also. Fingers crossed for a good month!


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 21, 2016)

I think I got a huge thing of self tanner from a mystery sample pack that never got opened.  Maybe I will just skip this month. I finally got off the waitlist for play.  Ipsy has been blowing it out of the ballpark lately. I don't really need 3 subs. And I ended up getting two April BBs because I wanted both boxes. That's probably a sign I need to cut back.


----------



## Jen51 (Apr 21, 2016)

I cancelled both my boxes for this month.  None of the PYS excited me and the curated box was just ok for me.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Apr 21, 2016)

This month's PYS choices suck to be honest lol Come on BB is this the best you can do??


----------



## H_D (Apr 21, 2016)

PYS choices are terrible. Not interested in anything this month so will not be doing a box.


----------



## mandys (Apr 21, 2016)

I am excited to try the new Coola. I bought the full size of that oil last summer and still have some of it. I liked using it for arms, mostly liked that it was a spray but not an aerosol. I agree with previous posts about a perfume vial being in the curated box, I have been buying them as an add on but this makes it a no go for me.


----------



## mirandamanda (Apr 22, 2016)

Going to choose the self tanner for my pys and buy the curated box (I love any scents that have 'blossom'), I've always heard good things about the Vita Liberata and never got to try it til now.


----------



## mascara117827 (Apr 22, 2016)

I am assuming that the Coola will still allow for points since it is a new scent. If that's the case, I'll just go with the Coola. I'm not enamored with the idea of the SPF oil, have no interest in another gommage product, and do not self tan. I'm a great match for Missha's #13 bb to give some context to my paleness. Self tanners make me look like a carrot cosplayer. 

I received *all* of the Coola samples during last year's sunscreen palooza. My sunscreens of choice tend to be AB, so these minis just go in my "arbitrary outdoor activity pile" that I use for my arms and legs on trail runs, etc.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 22, 2016)

Such a long wait for sample choice video and then...sunscreen?

I guess I'll pick the Coola since I just bought a self tanning lotion.  Not great choices though.  I also hope they don't keep doing the sample choice reveal so late. I had already signed up for an add-on so, I'm pretty much stuck getting a box now.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 22, 2016)

My last 3 boxes were a complete disaster, but I'm still a sucker for points. I am kind of excited about that Supergoop sunscreen oil. Most sunscreens look way too white on me, so hopefully this one will add some glow to the skin instead.

I had to talk myself out of getting the colorful keds, but those are super cute.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 22, 2016)

I was really close of ordering the print Keds but stayed strong. I'm interested in the Coola oil too but I think I want to try the self-tanner more only because my white and cellulite prone legs could really use all the help they can get. :lol:


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm actually really happy about the spoilers since I apply sunscreen everyday. I'll choose the sunscreen oil on one account and the Coola on the other, I'm currently using the Mango sport one and love it, so I'll be happy to have a new scent of it. I'd like to get the curated box on one account since that's why I have 2 accounts, but I don't love Davines products and I don't need more nude lip gloss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 23, 2016)

I really want to try the Davines Love shampoo and conditioner, so I will get the curated box. I just found my holy grail face sunscreen (Dr. Jart for the win!) so I'm good there. I am hopelessly pale, so self tanner just makes me look strange!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 24, 2016)

I love dr Jart too!


----------



## H_D (Apr 24, 2016)

I use sunscreen every single day, rain or shine, but the sunscreens all have chemical spf in it and I don't use chemical SPF, only physical.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 25, 2016)

H_D said:


> I use sunscreen every single day, rain or shine, but the sunscreens all have chemical spf in it and I don't use chemical SPF, only physical.


Which physical sunscreen do you recommend? 

I use La Roche-Posay Anthelios 50 Mineral Tinted Ultra-Light Sunscreen Fluid everyday, its active ingredient is Titanium Dioxide 11%.


----------



## H_D (Apr 27, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> Which physical sunscreen do you recommend?
> 
> I use La Roche-Posay Anthelios 50 Mineral Tinted Ultra-Light Sunscreen Fluid everyday, its active ingredient is Titanium Dioxide 11%.


I personally like Elta MD products that are physical sunscreen only- Pure spf 47 (10.0% Zinc oxide, 5.5% Titanium dioxide) and if you like tinted, their UV Physical SPF 41 (9.0% Zinc oxide, 7.0% Titanium dioxide) is nice. I also like Paula's Choice sunscreens. Paula's Choice tinted one- the Resist Super light SPF 30 is nice with 13% zinc oxide.

I heard good things about the one you mentioned @@pearldrop - La Roche-Posay Anthelios 50 Mineral Tinted Ultra-Light Sunscreen Fluid. Do you think it would work for someone who is fair? Many of the tinted ones are too dark/yellow/orangish on my fair skin (neutral/pink undertone).


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 27, 2016)

H_D said:


> I heard good things about the one you mentioned @@pearldrop - La Roche-Posay Anthelios 50 Mineral Tinted Ultra-Light Sunscreen Fluid. Do you think it would work for someone who is fair? Many of the tinted ones are too dark/yellow/orangish on my fair skin (neutral/pink undertone).


My skin is fair with pink undertone, too and Anthelios works well. Its tint is virtually undetectable, other than some dewy finish.

EltaMD sounds good, I will try it next. Thanks.


----------



## Queennie (Apr 27, 2016)

Agreeing with everyone else here, not really loving the PYS for this month. The curated box seems nice, but I have already tried most of the things besides the Coola setting mist (still have my SuperGoop setting mist with spf from Popsugar I believe?) and the ModelCo lip (wish this could be a PYS for this month!). I'm thinking I might go with the Real Chemistry Peel for Body.


----------



## bliss10977 (Apr 27, 2016)

Queennie said:


> Agreeing with everyone else here, not really loving the PYS for this month. The curated box seems nice, but I have already tried most of the things besides the Coola setting mist (still have my SuperGoop setting mist with spf from Popsugar I believe?) and the ModelCo lip (wish this could be a PYS for this month!). I'm thinking I might go with the Real Chemistry Peel for Body.


What do you think of the supergoop mist? I have the Coola, and strongly dislike the sticky texture and strong alcohol fragrance.


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 27, 2016)

Do any Aces see their choice option in their account yet?  I thought today is the day.


----------



## Erica Sikma (Apr 27, 2016)

cpl100 said:


> Do any Aces see their choice option in their account yet?  I thought today is the day.


Nope, mine isn't open yet. edit: the video says 4/28. 4/27 is for people who placed a $25+ order.


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 27, 2016)

CoonhoundBetty said:


> Nope, mine isn't open yet. edit: the video says 4/28. 4/27 is for people who placed a $25+ order.


And I thought for Aces also......

Now that I think about it, I did place a $60 order also but mostly used points for it.  I wonder how that works.


----------



## Erica Sikma (Apr 27, 2016)

cpl100 said:


> And I thought for Aces also......
> 
> Now that I think about it, I did place a $60 order also but mostly used points for it.  I wonder how that works.


Maybe we have to wait for a certain time? It seems like it's a crapshoot every month LOL


----------



## everythingandnothin (Apr 27, 2016)

Sample Choice is UP!!!


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 27, 2016)

My page updated.  Go check yours!


----------



## Brooklyn (Apr 27, 2016)

I remembered early enough to choose the curated box. I'm not into tanning and need to be careful of which sunblock lotion I use. Looking forward to smelling the Clean perfume sample (I love their other fragrances!)

as well as using the bronzer and the lip gloss. It seemed like the curated box was the way to go for me because I wasn't thrilled at the other PYS's.


----------



## Erica Sikma (Apr 27, 2016)

I was going to skip this month, but I picked the tanner. I have see-through white skin (LOL), so we'll just see if this makes me look like an oompa loompa or not. I tried the Arbonne self tanner last year, but that didn't work for me either, although it worked beautifully on my sister's friend.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 27, 2016)

Most self-tanners are really yellow on me, I'm so fair too. I ended up choosing the self-tanner. Will see how it goes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## OiiO (Apr 27, 2016)

I have a full-sized tube of that self tanner and it's too dark on my NC15 skin. While it's not totally orange, the final shade is a bit too warm, so it might look weird on cool-toned complexions.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 27, 2016)

Another look at the options and they didn't look very attractive. So, I cancelled both of my accounts this month. It feels weird thou, this will be the first month in 2 years I will go without Birchbox. I have so many new boxes in May, they will keep me entertained for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## carothcj (Apr 28, 2016)

Picked the curated box on one account - I love Davines and lipgloss and bronzer.

And then at the last minute I picked the coola face sunscreen on my other account. I was just going to go random and I'll probably regret not, but I am going to Florida at the end of May and it seemed like a useful choice.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Apr 28, 2016)

I ended up picking the Coola. I was going to skip picking something this month, but every other time I have done that my box has been terrible.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 28, 2016)

I was going to cancel all my BBs.  I wanted the curated but already received Davines Love on my Ace account. Now I have Ipsy, Play and now Allure because of that Foreo mini.  I did the math and realized yes I pay $40 per month in subs but I get around $200 worth of stuff. Yes I have a giant stash, but a lot of items I use daily or weekly. Ultimately I decided to cancel just the Ace account and go with the curated on my other account. I will get to review for six items.  I already know I like that shampoo and the other stuff I've been wanting to try.


----------



## aniadania (Apr 29, 2016)

Coola 50spf for me. By the way Sephora Sun Safety Kit 2016 is already on sale inside Jcpenney


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 1, 2016)

Run box pages are loaded!!!

https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2016/5


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (May 1, 2016)

I did not pick a sample, since I wasn't interested in any of the offerings, so it's a total surprise box. I'll be getting:

Vita Liberata self tanner (don't use self tanner)

Matrix Oil Wonders Volume Rose Mousse (haven't used mousse in 15 years, but I guess I'll try it)

Matrix Oil Wonders Volume Rose shampoo

Matrix Oil Wonders Volume Rose conditioner (these are probably foil packets, but I do really like the Matrix Exquisite Oil line, so I'm glad about these)

Eyeko Skinny liquid liner (I just got this in Glossybox, and still haven't used it. This will be maybe my 26th unopened black eyeliner to go in my stash...)

COOLA mineral spf 30 Daydream primer (I like the brand ok, but I generally hate silicone primers, especially in the warmer months)

MDSolarSciences mineral moisture spf 50 (This might be ok. It's just boring, and I have 2 unused samples of this product already)

Sigh. It's not a good sign when the item I'm MOST EXCITED for is a freaking shampoo and conditioner foil packet. Like others have said of their own experiences, perhaps, I've been with Birchbox too long, and they just can't wow me anymore. But that's not really true- there were all sorts of new-to-Birchbox AND new-to-me products in the April boxes, I just got Beaver shampoo and brandy-soaked mothball scented fragrance instead. Grr. I would take a break from Birchbox, but I'm stuck in a year sub until November....

I'll just keep repeating "seven item box, seven item box, seven item box..." until the wine kicks it.


----------



## mandys (May 1, 2016)

I wish that coola primer was a pys! That is a new product, not just their regular sunscreen! I picked the cooler but that sounds better.


----------



## Queennie (May 1, 2016)

Not too excited for my BB this month, probably the most disappointing box from BB for awhile now

Real Chemistry Peel for Body - My PYS, excited about this the most out of everything

Cargo Blush and Bronzer Duo - Already have two samples of this from Allure, going to be putting this away for swaps or etc

Vera Bradley Appleberry Champagne - Do not usually like perfume samples, but the description of this one seems nice 

Davroe Curl Creme Definer - While I do not have ethnic type curly hair, my curls can get a little bit out of hand sometimes. I have enough curl creme though now to last me months

Coola Makeup Setting Spray - Already have a Supergoop version of this with higher SPF, SPF 30 really is not high enough for me to use as sunscreen. Might be good for as a regular setting spray though


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (May 2, 2016)

I didn't choose a PYS and decided to go the random route. Here's what I got. 

-Real Chemistry Luminous 3 Minute Peel Body- Out of the available PYS picks I liked either this or the tanner. I like the face version of this (it's probably the exact same formula or close to it) but I'm worried it's gonna be a super tiny sample. 

Burt's Bees Tinted Lip Balm- I love lip products! I don't have many colored lip balms (just drawers full of lipstick). Hopefully whatever color I get I'll like but none of them look awful. 

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner- I use black eyeliner often. I'm forever in need of more. Eyeliner pens are my favorite and I go through them much faster than pencils since they dry out. 

Supergoop! Defense Refresh Setting Mist SPF 50- I like setting mists and I wear sunscreen everyday. However they sent me the Coola one a while back and it burns my eyes. It doesn't matter how tightly I shut them I have to be super careful how I spray. I also have to hold my breath because you don't want to inhale this stuff. I wish I would have gotten some MD Solar Sciences SPF because I'm in love with their line of products. Maybe once they exhaust the Supergoop! and Coola options for me I'll start getting some! 

amika Perk Up Dry Shampoo- I don't use dry shampoo. I know if the shower ever goes out I'll be set for weeks though. I have a nice little collection building up. 

Overall my box is 4/5 so I'm happy. Now all that's left is to see what I like or don't like.


----------



## carothcj (May 2, 2016)

Box 1: Curated Box 

Box 2:

-Real Chemistry Body Peel - This is okay I guess. Not very excited about it bc the sample will probably be small. It sort of bothers me when other PYS choices are in boxes bc I specifically did not choose this for a reason!

-Model Co. lipgloss - already getting this in the curated box

-Coola face sunscreen - my PYS although I am regretting this a little bc I bought the sephora sun safety kit and now I have a bazillion face sunscreens. 

- Coastal scents stylEYES eyeshadow - this stuff sucks. Small sample and crappy quality. 

- amika dry shampoo - pretty sure I have received this before? But probably the item I am most excited about. 

All in all I would be happy if my box changed!


----------



## sakura33 (May 2, 2016)

does anyone know if the curated box is going to be for sale? usually it is up by now. i really want to buy it lol


----------



## mandys (May 2, 2016)

I am pretty dissapointed in most of my box except the coola (my pys):

I got: cargo blush, coconut scrub, beauty protector spray, vera bradley perfume and the coola.

I wish i had not done a pys can had a chance at the coola primer, or one of the boxes with multiple spf products.


----------



## mascara117827 (May 2, 2016)

I have a Men's box loading on my Women's subscription page. Hmm.


----------



## sakura33 (May 2, 2016)

well I just emailed CS and looks like the curated box isnt for sale the way it has been traditionally- it will be available as a bonus for making a purchase.


----------



## Noel Snow (May 2, 2016)

sakura33 said:


> well I just emailed CS and looks like the curated box isnt for sale the way it has been traditionally- it will be available as a bonus for making a purchase.


Wow that's annoying. I know the code radiant lets you chose it as your first box although I don't know when that expires.


----------



## carothcj (May 2, 2016)

sakura33 said:


> well I just emailed CS and looks like the curated box isnt for sale the way it has been traditionally- it will be available as a bonus for making a purchase.


That's pretty frustrating. A lot of people base their PYS on having the curated box available for sale. They should make this sort of info know at the sample choice time.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 2, 2016)

The only thing I'm excited for in this month's BB is the add-on I picked.  

My box page:

Real Chemistry 3-min. body peel 

Coola Sport SPF 50 white tea - my PYS

Jouer long-wear lip creme liquid lipstick

Laura Geller Spackle 

Amika dry shampoo


----------



## Noel Snow (May 2, 2016)

mascara117827 said:


> I have a Men's box loading on my Women's subscription page. Hmm.


If it makes you feel any better I have a men's key chain sitting in my shopping cart. I have no idea why but I'm too lazy to get rid of it.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## mirandamanda (May 2, 2016)

sakura33 said:


> well I just emailed CS and looks like the curated box isnt for sale the way it has been traditionally- it will be available as a bonus for making a purchase.


Well darn, I wonder if the limit will be $35, maybe they got tired of people using points to purchase them.


----------



## Ashley Losie (May 2, 2016)

Mine says

Clean Perfume (ew)

Burt's Bees tinted lip balm (I'll use it)

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner (Okay)

Coola Face SPF 50 White Tea (PYS)

Davines ol/ all in one milk

Davines ol coditioner

Davines ol shampoo

This is my best box in a long time I hope it doesn't change. Can't complain with 7 things to review!


----------



## littlemissnurse (May 3, 2016)

I'm getting:

Real Chemistry Luminous 3 minute body peel (didn't pick this as my PYS for a reason)

Raw spirit fragrance ( I hate getting perfume samples)

Eyeko skinny eyeliner (not exciting, but will get used)

Coola white tea (My PYS)

Davines ol all in one milk

Davines ol conditioner

Davines ol shampoo

Not a good box for me this month, but at least I will have 7 products to review


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (May 3, 2016)

So I was thinking this would change but I'm seeing it on the "cheat" and the bottom of the "my boxes" on the app.

- Vita Liberata (pys, looking forward to trying!)

- Amika dry shampoo (I thought this was a repeat but turns out I got it in a MSP. It'll get used.)

- Coola primer (I don't usually use primers but I do use SPF every day so if this can take the place I love it!)

- ModelCo lip lacquer (I will absolutely not use this. Never gloss. Never. Ever.)

- MDSolarSciences sunscreen (yay! I love SPF)

Overall, pretty good! I'm really bummed about the lip gloss, and I think I over reacted first because I so vehemently hate gloss, but everything else is very practical for me.


----------



## sakura33 (May 4, 2016)

mirandamanda said:


> Well darn, I wonder if the limit will be $35, maybe they got tired of people using points to purchase them.


make that $50... I still got it lol since I have been planning on buying a few things for a while


----------



## Emily Thompson (May 7, 2016)

My curated box arrived today!  That was the earliest I think I've received one.  I wasn't too excited about the sample choices this month, but now that I have my box in hand I'm really happy with the products.  I've tried the Love shampoo/conditioner before, and don't like the Coola, but the lip gloss, perfume and Hoola are new for me.  I. Love. The. Perfume!!!  I keep smelling myself.  It's really delightful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (May 7, 2016)

I got my curated box today too.  The Hoola is a nice size and cute packaging.  I was expecting it to be teeny tiny.  But that's because I mix up Benefit with The Balm.  The latter gives only Barbie sized samples.  I've gotten Love before.  It smells great but my hair is a bit too fine/greasy for smoothing shampoos. The perfume is actually pleasant.  Usually I test perfumes on my arm and immediately want to take a bath.


----------



## ViciousT (May 8, 2016)

The gloss is extremely unflattering on me...


----------



## Noel Snow (May 8, 2016)

ViciousT said:


> The gloss is extremely unflattering on me...


Me too.  It's so weirdly pale I think I can use it as concealer.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 9, 2016)

What color is the gloss in the Radiant box?


----------



## mirandamanda (May 9, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> What color is the gloss in the Radiant box?


I think the description says Creme Brulee, it looks so light pink.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (May 10, 2016)

My box changed. Instead of the Supergoop! Defense Refresh Setting Mist SPF 50 I'm getting the Coola Classic Face Sport SPF 50 White Tea. I'm not super sad about not getting the setting mist but I probably would have used it more than the Coola. This is the first time my box has ever changed.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 10, 2016)

mirandamanda said:


> I think the description says Creme Brulee, it looks so light pink.


Thx. I picked the featured box for my second account but the page hadn't updated until today. I was slightly concerned I missed out because of my hacked debit card wasn't updated with new payment info until after they billed. And all the promo's for the Radiant box appear to not work. I just want the little hoola!

I'm getting lip gloss in my main account. I hope they're not the same color.


----------



## mirandamanda (May 10, 2016)

I'm getting the lipgloss too, not getting my PYS either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But it is coming with a Goldfadan Doctors Scrub that sounds pretty neat. (It has ruby crystals in it) My Vita Liberata switched to the Coola White Tea.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (May 11, 2016)

My May box hasn't yet shipped - I just checked my account, and it still reads "tracking information is unavailable at this time." I thought they had a policy that all boxes "ship by the 10th of the month," but I can't find that anywhere on the site now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 11, 2016)

mirandamanda said:


> I'm getting the lipgloss too, not getting my PYS either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But it is coming with a Goldfadan Doctors Scrub that sounds pretty neat. (It has ruby crystals in it) My Vita Liberata switched to the Coola White Tea.


That scrub is amazing and $$$$ I hope you like it, but not that much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Erica Sikma (May 14, 2016)

One of my samples is missing; how good is Birchbox about sending it? Or will I just get 10 sorry points? I e-mailed, so we'll see. What a bummer of a month, the only thing I was looking forward to was the missing Eyeko liner!


----------



## pearldrop (May 14, 2016)

CoonhoundBetty said:


> One of my samples is missing; how good is Birchbox about sending it? Or will I just get 10 sorry points? I e-mailed, so we'll see. What a bummer of a month, the only thing I was looking forward to was the missing Eyeko liner!


Old Birchbox would give sorry points and send a replacement. But, with all of these recent changes, it's really up to the individual CS. Hope you get it resolved pleasantly soon.


----------



## Erica Sikma (May 14, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> Old Birchbox would give sorry points and send a replacement. But, with all of these recent changes, it's really up to the individual CS. Hope you get it resolved pleasantly soon.


That's what I was worried about! I did an e-mail and FB message, and got answers within 2 hours for both (which, on a Saturday, I thought was pretty good!). Both reps said the same thing, which was that the item is still in stock, so it will get sent out with its own tracking number, so cross fingers!


----------



## pearldrop (May 15, 2016)

CoonhoundBetty said:


> That's what I was worried about! I did an e-mail and FB message, and got answers within 2 hours for both (which, on a Saturday, I thought was pretty good!). Both reps said the same thing, which was that the item is still in stock, so it will get sent out with its own tracking number, so cross fingers!


Great news! Hope you receive two of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (May 18, 2016)

I went spoiler free on my box and here it is. Overall I'm really happy with it. The vita liberate was my sample choice.


----------



## Emily Thompson (May 18, 2016)

Reija said:


> I went spoiler free on my box and here it is. Overall I'm really happy with it. The vita liberate was my sample choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm jealous about the Jouer lip creme!  I'd love to try that out but they're amazingly always out of stock.  Let me know how you like it!


----------



## aaclever (May 19, 2016)

Did anyone have any issues with a second box never processing? I reactivated an old sub with the pixi pallet code to use up old some points, but it's never gone past processing the order!


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 19, 2016)

My boxes were SO slow this month. I got my featured box yesterday. I really like the perfume and luckily the lip gloss isn't too terrible on me and I love the little hoola sample. I'm not crazy on the setting spray and the shampoo and conditioner I've tried before.

My main account should arrive today.


----------



## Geek2 (May 19, 2016)

drkornea said:


> I'm jealous about the Jouer lip creme!  I'd love to try that out but they're amazingly always out of stock.  Let me know how you like it!


I used the lip cream today and love it. It's really creamy and dries quickly. The color that I received, lychee, is a nice everyday color


----------



## mirandamanda (May 20, 2016)

Reija said:


> I went spoiler free on my box and here it is. Overall I'm really happy with it. The vita liberate was my sample choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I was supposed to get the vita liberata but it switched to the coola white tea, which worked out ok, my daughter went on a class trip and couldn't find her sunscreen so I gave her the coola. It actually smells really nice.


----------



## mandys (May 20, 2016)

aaclever said:


> Did anyone have any issues with a second box never processing? I reactivated an old sub with the pixi pallet code to use up old some points, but it's never gone past processing the order!


I did the same and haven't seen any updates on it


----------



## smiletorismile (May 22, 2016)

Has anyone had any issues with their Coola sunscreen (the white tea one) being empty? I went to use it for the first time today and there was seriously a drop of product in there. I sent them an email, but it was on my non ace account so who knows how long it'll take them to reply. I'm hoping for more of a points deal then a replacement, since I'm sure the replacement will be the same and then I'll have to complain again.


----------



## mascara117827 (May 22, 2016)

smiletorismile said:


> Has anyone had any issues with their Coola sunscreen (the white tea one) being empty? I went to use it for the first time today and there was seriously a drop of product in there. I sent them an email, but it was on my non ace account so who knows how long it'll take them to reply. I'm hoping for more of a points deal then a replacement, since I'm sure the replacement will be the same and then I'll have to complain again.


Mine is almost completely empty. I still have some of the mango spf from last year, and it is completely full. I remember that the cucumber one was also full. Both the cucumber and the mango tubes are also significantly bigger as well.


----------



## mandys (May 22, 2016)

smiletorismile said:


> Has anyone had any issues with their Coola sunscreen (the white tea one) being empty? I went to use it for the first time today and there was seriously a drop of product in there. I sent them an email, but it was on my non ace account so who knows how long it'll take them to reply. I'm hoping for more of a points deal then a replacement, since I'm sure the replacement will be the same and then I'll have to complain again.


yup and i was majorly dissapointed because this is what i wanted. i got one facial application out of it, not even enough to use on neck


----------



## Erica Sikma (May 22, 2016)

smiletorismile said:


> Has anyone had any issues with their Coola sunscreen (the white tea one) being empty? I went to use it for the first time today and there was seriously a drop of product in there. I sent them an email, but it was on my non ace account so who knows how long it'll take them to reply. I'm hoping for more of a points deal then a replacement, since I'm sure the replacement will be the same and then I'll have to complain again.


I didn't get the sunscreen this time, but I got the Coola primer, and it's basically empty, I can barely squeeze anything out. Grrrrr.


----------

